# Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?



## ha-jo55 (26. Mai 2013)

*Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal ne frage:
Kann ich meinen Corsair H80i für sockel 775 verwenden? (laut Corsair Internetseite nicht für Sockel 775 geeignet)
Gibt es ein Kit von Corsair für den Sockel 775. Kann mir da einer behilflich sein. Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das ich den H80i für Sockel 775 verwenden kann.

Danke schon mal im voraus.

THX

ha-jo


----------



## CoreLHD (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Die Kompatibelität ist in der Tat nicht gegeben, ist ja auch ein sehr in die Jahre gekommener Sockel. Wahrscheinlich dachten die bei Corsair das ein Core 2 Duo/Quad keine Flüssigkühlung braucht.


Aha! Ich habe mal ein bisschen gestöbert. Die H80i ist nicht kompatibel weil die Backplate nicht die richtigen Löcher aufweist, die H80 ist aber kompatibel, ihre Backplate hat die richtigen Löcher und funktioniert mit der H80i.Wenn du also an eine H80 Backplate rankommst, kannst du die H80i auf Sockel 775 montieren. Wenn du keine findest wird das wohl auf Bohren hinauslaufen...


----------



## Tommi1 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Ich werfe mal das Corsair Universal Montage-Kit in den Raum:

Corsair Hydro Series H60/H80/H100 Universal-Montage-Kit


----------



## keinnick (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Oder man nimmt einfach die normale H80. Bis auf die Lüfter unterscheidet sich da nicht viel oder?


----------



## Tommi1 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Naja... die H80i kann man per Software Steuern, was glaub ich bei der H80 nur per Knopfdruck am Kühler geht.
Die H80i ist auch etwas leiser, von den Betriebsgeräuschen, so wie ich das mal gelesen habe (damit sind nicht die Lüfter gemeint).


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

die steuerung ist zwar nett, aber da stellt man einmal alles ein und dann geht man da eh nicht mehr rein. also einfach die h80 ohne i nehmen, und die lüfter über das mainboard oder besser, eine lüftersteuerung regeln.


----------



## Tommi1 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Eben.
Hab bei meiner H100i oder die H55 auch die Lüfter nur übers Mainboard (CPU Anschluß)  oder manuell gesteuert.
Pumpe lief immer auf voller Kraft.


----------



## ha-jo55 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Leider habe ich den H80i schon.


----------



## Tommi1 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Dann würde ich empfehlen, das oben genannte Corsair Uni Montage Set zu verwenden.
Da ist wenigsten die Backplate dabei, die Du brauchst.


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i für sockel 775 geeignet?*

Ansonsten werfe ich noch mal das Stichwort "Bohrmaschine" in den Raum (Wenn der CPU-Kühler nicht passt: Mainboard durchbohren? Leserbrief der Woche) 

Nein, wenn Du das Ding schon besitzt, würde ich auch das Kit kaufen das Tommi1 vorgeschlagen hat. Das kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------

